#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-22
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-23
<septox> .
<septox> hi looking for minimalist ubuntu on falsh drive
<septox> any ideas ?
<septox> or others linux
<ongolaBoy> hum... busybox ?
<ongolaBoy> hum.. too minimalist :D
<ongolaBoy> why not try xubuntu or lubuntu ?
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-20
<acherv> toctoc
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-21
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: salut
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-22
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<septox> ariabbas: en poste ?
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: toujours belge à ce que je vois ;)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: Bonjour. Oui oui! pour l'instant :)
<septox> simplice_ndere: bjr
<simplice_ndere> septox: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: tu es à yaoundé ? on peut se voir next week peut être
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: oui je suis à Ydé. Oui on peut se voir.
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: tu es déjà là ou tu seras là
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: stp est-que t'as le depôt du 12.04?
<ongolaBoy> je serais là next week
<ongolaBoy> oui, j'en aurais un à jour
<ongolaBoy> avec quantal aussi , si ça te dit ;)
<ongolaBoy> mais bien sur celui là est encore en beta
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: ok. sans pb je prendrai aussi quantal. mais j'ai pas encore l'iso de quantal. j'espere que tu l'as aussi.
<ongolaBoy> hum.. je vais vérifier mais pense pas qu'il y ait déjà un iso.. la feature freeze est pour bientôt
<ongolaBoy> mais c'est surtout pour avoir un miroir qui se constitue au fur et à mesure que je fais ça
<ongolaBoy> pour ne pas attendre les derniers jours pour avoir à télécharger plus de paquets
<ongolaBoy> quoique... ça bouge bcp de toutes les façons..
<ongolaBoy> bref... bref.. voilà :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: ok. Merci d'avance.
<ongolaBoy> de rien..
<septox> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ubuntu-release-calendar/
<acherv> le come-back /me
<acherv> hi @all
<simplice_ndere> acherv: hi!
<acherv> enfin  il ya kelkun qui reponds
<acherv> simplice_ndere: comt tu vas?
<simplice_ndere> acherv: bien et toi?
<simplice_ndere> septox: thanks for the link.
<sovo> hi acherv
<sovo> c le vrai vrai come back ou alors c le clignotement ??
<acherv> simplice_ndere: biuen
<acherv> sovo: prions que ce ne le sois pas
<acherv> septox: bjr pour 1 euroe
<ongolaBoy> :)
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<user1_> sovo: encore la?
 * user1_ is acherv
 * acherv_ en mode test sorry
<acherv> screen
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-23
<septox> hi
<sovo> aieeee
<septox> ongolaBoy et sovo => 35 secondes de difference pr le login :D
<sovo> lol
<sovo> presq synchronise
<septox> je veux dire sovo s'est enregistré 35 secondes après ongolaBoy <= si ca c'est par communauté alors je ne sais pas
<septox> oui oui
<ongolaBoy> :D
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox> ariabbas: tu as recu mon mail ?
<ariabbas> septox: oui
<ariabbas> septox: oui j'ai recu le mail
<ariabbas> septox: bon ce que je pe dire 7 que
<ariabbas> septox: ici a ndere, ns faisons le max deffor pr k des gens utilise UBUNTU
<ariabbas> septox: ns leur montrons les avantages
<ariabbas> septox:...
<ariabbas> septox: et vraiment bcp d etudiant ici a luniversite utilise vraiment UBUNTU certains enseignants exige mm que leurs etudiants l'utilise obligatoirement
<ariabbas> septox: Il est certe vrai que ts cela est fait a la volé de facon individuel
<ariabbas> septox: mais quand mm je pense que ongolaBoy, moi meme et d'autre personne ici font bcp d'effort
<ariabbas> septox: Bon en ce qui concerne les activités collectiv
<ariabbas> septox: (Realese, install partyn, ...)C est ongolaBoy ki faisait (et continu a faire ) souvent le max d effort pour mettre cela en place car il dispose la possibilité d'accès a l'internet, miroir, infrastructure, salle, ...
<ariabbas> septox: Actuellement je dispose egalement de toutes ces facilités la
<ariabbas> septox: : 2 salles de 20 machines chacunes avec accès à l'internet;
<ariabbas> septox: d'un miroir (celui de l'université de Ngaoundéré) monté mise jour et administrer par moi mm
<ariabbas> septox: ce dont je ne pouvais pas disposé il y a un an
<ariabbas> septox: Bref, je pense que dans les jours avenir nous ferrons de notre mieu pour oragnise des activité ici
<ariabbas> septox: tks
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ongolaBoy> motion !! :)
<septox> .
<septox> ariabbas: that is very great
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: serais là dans 2 semaines
<ariabbas> .dak
<ariabbas> @+
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<simplice_ndere> je voudrais une methode pour installer hors connexion des paquets telechargés manuellement sur internet avec leur dépendances.
<simplice_ndere> sur ubuntu 12.04
<septox> .
<septox> si tu as le paquet debain
<septox> debian
<septox> et qu'il n'a pas besoin de dependances
<septox> tu t'assure que le fichier .deb est executable
<septox> sinon tu write ds la console
<simplice_ndere> disons que j'ai deja les paquets avec les dependances
<septox> chmod +x chemin_dupaquet/paquet.deb
<simplice_ndere> ils sont tous des ".deb"
<septox> tous st executables ?
<simplice_ndere> oui
<septox> ok
<septox> tu rite ds la console
<septox> dkpg -i chemin_despaquets/paquet.deb
<simplice_ndere> seulement comme ils ne sont pas dans le sourcelist
<septox> ca ne derange pas s'il ne sont pas ds le sourcelist
<septox> tu peux installer manuellemen
<septox> (oh je remarque je suis fatigue la )
<simplice_ndere> ok. j'essaye tout de suite. thanks
<septox> ok
<septox> je suis encore la
<septox> oups
<septox> c'est plutot
<septox> sudo dpkg -i  paquet.deb
<simplice_ndere> noté j'avais dejà concatené ça :)
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> j'ai commencé mais se sera un long, parce que je vais devoir installer paquet par paquet suivant les dépendances. Mais je vais dabors faire comme ça.
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: si tu constitues un dépôt local avec tes paquets, ça pourrait peut être t'aider ?
<simplice_ndere> j'ai regardé dans le man de dpkg mais semble pas avoir cette option. Donc bon courage à moi...;)
<ongolaBoy> et avec un dépot local ?
<ongolaBoy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: tu as un methode qui se fait hors connexion
<simplice_ndere> ?
<simplice_ndere> en fait je voulait m'amuser à trouver un méthode de creer un depot local ou encore d'installer des paquets, en supposant que j'installe simplement un version d'ubuntu et que j'ai pas internet
<septox> simplice_ndere: si tu as plus de 3 paquets c'est mieux de te faire un local repository
<ongolaBoy> si tu peux installer dpkg-dev, tu pourrais te constituer un dépôt local sans soucis en suivant le guide en question
<simplice_ndere> ok
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: j'ai installé dpkg. Tu parles de quel guide?
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: j'ai installé dpkg-dev. Tu parles de quel guide?
<septox> .
<septox> sovo: en poste ?
<septox> sovo: ping
<sovo> pong
<sovo> yep
<swell> sovo: euh! tu joues à quoi la??
<sovo> heinnn
<sovo> koman ca ? swell
<sovo> j'ai encore do koi ??
<septox> swell: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<swell> septox: oui oui ma grand, je suis la!
<swell> sovo: non non rien mbom :)
<septox> @tous : petit questionnaire
<septox> combien de fois/heures surfez vous par jour ??
<sovo> moi toute la journee
<septox> swell: ?
<septox> simplice_ndere: ?
 * septox falla le plus grand surfeur 
<swell> euh moi en principe je surfe tant qu'il ya une connexion internet hein ...
<swell> donc si j'ai le net toute la jrnée, je surfes toute la jrnée  :)
<septox> ekie toi aussi swell comment tu veux surfer qd il y apas connexion internet ??  lol
<swell> loool
<swell> en fait, juste pour dire que qd c'est possible je peux surfer toute la journée :)
 * septox avait compris ca coe ca
<simplice_ndere> maintenant 3h00 par jour
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> septox: je suis sur d'etre loin d'etre le plus grand surfeur :)
<septox> lol
<septox> en fait  c'est plus petit surfer que je cherchais hein
<sovo> septox: aka faut mm choisir hein
<septox> donc simplice_ndere si tu a un peu de temps je te prie de repondre a ces questions
<septox> quand tu te connectes : et que tu es dans la logique Ubuntu-cm qu'est ce qui es plus important pr toi ? news ? activites a venir ? aide (sur un pb) ? communaute (acd speak de tout et de rien) ??
<septox> quand tu es connecte et que tu penses a Ubuntu-cm. tu vas d'abord ou ? dans tes mails ? sur http://loco.ubuntu.com/team/kmer ? sur le wiki http://www.ubuntu-cm.org ??
<septox> tu as un compte sur http://launchpad.net ? si oui tu te connectes-tu souent dessus ?
 * septox change de position et reviens ds quelques minutes
<simplice_ndere> .
<simplice_ndere> reponse1: disons que prioritairement: news, activités à venir, puis aide
<simplice_ndere> reponse2: quand je me connecte et que je penses a Ubuntu-cm je vais d'abord sur http://loco.ubuntu.com/team/kmer
<simplice_ndere> reponse3: oui j'ai un compte launchpad et je me connecte souvent(c'est vrai que assez rarement)  dessus
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: toi tu bas les records de temps de connexion j'en sais quelquechose ;)
<ongolaBoy> :)
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> bon..je bouge.. à plus tard
<ongolaBoy> septox: je peux aussi répondre à tes questions mais je pense que je dirais que je me connecte en priorité sur l'irc
<ongolaBoy> mais je suis pratiquement toujorus en ligne et lit tout :)
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-24
<septox> .
<sovo> hi all
<septox> hi
<ongolaboy> hi
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<simplice_ndere> septox: t'as lu mes reponses hier?
<ongolaboy1> .
<IzaneFG> . x2 :D
<IzaneFG> ongolaboy1: heu... le cmr demain? bon avant de rentrer assure toi que notre dépot n'a pas prit la fuite hein :D
<IzaneFG> ongolaboy1: heu... ton dépot 12.04 c'est en 32bits ou bien 32/64? :D
<ongolaboy1> 12.04 en 32 et 64 bits à jour :)
<ongolaboy1> quantal en 32/64 bits normalement à 50 % en ce  moment (j'ai laissé mon laptop à la maison pour faire le téléchargement)
<IzaneFG> ok
<IzaneFG> en tous cas, j'ai l'espace dans mon DD :D
<septox> .
<acherv> hi @all
<septox> acherv: hi
<septox> encore la ?
<septox> ily a meeting irc le 7 septembre 2012
<septox> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer
<acherv> septox: hi
<acherv> septox: oui
<acherv> juste entre 2 channels
<acherv> septox: as tu lu le mai de nacer sur ML
<septox> .
<acherv> Ongolaboy-m: hi
<Ongolaboy-m> hi
<sovo> aie all
<acherv> sovo: ?
 * acherv doit bouger pour un moment
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-19
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<simplice_ndere> j'ai une petite préoccupation en reseau là*
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-20
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-21
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-22
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-23
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-20
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-21
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-22
<zhtx> join #ubuntu-cn
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-23
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-17
<coco1> Salut IzaneFG:
<coco1> S'il te plaît, connais-tu une organisation locale qui gère la récupération des données?
<coco1> ..
<IzaneFG> coco1: hum... nope
<coco11> ..
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-20
<h0912> bonjour kenju254
<Akhenaton> bjr tous
<Akhenaton> je reviens encore ici avec mon probleme
<Akhenaton> j'arrive a faire la mise à jour de mes paquets
<Akhenaton> j'arrive toujours pas a faire la mise à jour de mes paquets
<Akhenaton> j'ai installé ubuntu server 14.04 LTS
<Akhenaton> le resultat de la commande apt-get update me genère
<Akhenaton> un message d'erreur
<ongolaBoy> bonjour Akhenaton . quel message d'erreur ?
<Akhenaton> ongolaBoy le même que j'ai partagé avec toi sur le pad
<ongolaBoy> quel pad ? :)
<ongolaBoy> désolé mais je dois m'en aller
<h0912> Akhenaton: quel est donc ton message d'erreur ?
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-21
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-08-26
<ariabbas> .
